# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  remeron

## iremia

καλημερα σε ολους σας. εχει παρει καποιος το remeron? ειναι καλο? ειναι δυνατο για την καταθλιψη? ειμαι σε κατάθλιψη (οχι πολύ βαριας μορφής) εδω και 2 περιπου χρονια. εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλά αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα δεν εχω βρει γιατρεια, που λενε. τωρα ξεκινησα με αυτο το φαρμακο και μια ακομα ελπίδα.

αν ξερει καποιος καποια παρενεργεια ή αποτελεσματικότητα θα θελα πολύ να το μαθω
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## RainAndWind

Προσωπική μου άποψη.Αν μπορείς απόφυγέ το.Δεν είναι ότι δεν κάνει δουλειά σε βάθος χρόνου,είναι ότι μέχρι να συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός θα σε έχει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα φορτώσει με κιλά που θα πασχίζεις μάταια να χάσεις επί χρόνια.Αν η κατάθλιψή σου δεν είναι βαριάς μορφής,ή κάτι ελαφρύτερο θα ήταν προτιμότερο,ή να σου πω την αλήθεια,όσον αφορά τη λήψη φαρμάκου,θα εξαντλούσα πρώτα τις εναλλακτικές.Ψυχολόγος,συσ τηματικά και μεθοδικά,δραστηριότητες,τρ οφοδότηση,βόλτες,παρέα,χαρ ,κοινωνικοποίηση με όλες της τις εκφάνσεις με προτεραιότητα σε μη-απειλητικά σενάρια σταδιακής επαναφοράς στη ζωή,με αργό ρυθμό και κρατημένη στοχοθέτηση.
Περαστικά σου,καλή σου μέρα. :Smile:

----------


## iremia

σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση Rain .απο πλευρας κιλων ειμαι μια χαρα. προσεχω πολύ και εχω χασει και κιλα να σου πω! απο πλευρας της αρρωστιας ειμαι ακομα σε καταθλιψη αλλα ευτυχως μπορω να πηγαινω στη δουλεια μου ακομα αν και εκει δεν κανω κατι δημιουργικο λειτουργω σαν στρατιωτακι που του λενε τι να κανει.μονο δυο μερες το απογευμα θυμηθηκα πως ειναι η νορμοθυμια ηταν σαν ενα φλασακι μεσα στο τουνελ! δεν καταλαβαινω τι γινεται πια και ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι θεος κι αυτος...απο πλευρας δραστηριοτητων που μου γραφεις δεν εχω διαθεση να δω κανεναν ουτε να βγω εξω...

----------


## whitecandle

Ηρεμία έχει δίκιο η Ρέιν. Λες ότι είσαι καλά με τα κιλά, θες να πάρεις κι άλλα κιλά; Εγώ έβαλα πάρα πολλά με τα κωλόχαπα. Κι εγώ δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω δραστηριότητες, αλλά κάνω όμως γιατί πρέπει. Κάντο κι εσύ.

----------


## amelie74

με βαση καθαρα και μονο τη δικη μου εμπειρια το remeron ειναι το μονο φαρμακο που με βοηθαει να κοιμηθω,λογω του οτι εδω και 
καιρο ο υπνος μου ειναι σκατα.
αλλα ειναι γεγονος οτι ανοιγει την ορεξη και παιρνεις πολλα κιλα...

----------


## Kandy

Η μητερα μου παιρνει remeron (εχει καταθλιψη) κ οντως της εχει ανοιξει την ορεξη. Εχει παρει αρκετα κιλα. Βεβαια ειναι φαυλος κυκλος. (δεν ξερεις αν τα κιλα οφειλονται καθαρα στα φαρμακα ή στην καταθλιψη αυτη καθ αυτη). Κ την εχει βοηθησει να κοιμαται καλλιτερα τα βραδια. Παρ ολ αυτα δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε ουτε εμεις αλλα ουτε κ εσυ για το αν θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις με το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο ή οχι. Ο γιατρος σου ψαχνει να βρει το αντικαταθληπτικο εκεινο που θα δρασει στο δικο σου προβλημα, αλλα δυστυχως για να γινει αυτο αντιληπτο χρειαζεται χρονο ( 4 βδομαδες).
Απ οσο μπορω να ξερω ομως, ειναι ενα φαρμακο ευρεως διαδεδομενο για την καταθλιψη..

----------


## whitecandle

Ξέρουμε αν είναι από τα φάρμακα. Εγώ είχα κατάθλιψη και δεν πάχαινα, με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αμέσως έπαιρνα.

----------


## zachos21

ειμαι και εγω διπολικος.σε οτι αφορα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ξεκινησα με remeron(πριν εφτα χρονια).δεν με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα, πιο πολυ θα ελεγα <<κουκουλωνε>> το προβλημα μου.μου εφερνε μεγαλη υπνηλια στη δουλεια και ειχα βαλει πολλα κιλα.υστερα απο ενα χρονο το εκοψα γιατι με ειχε κουρασει υπερβολικα.πριν απο δυο χρονια η καταθλιψη μου ειχε φτασει στο αποκορυφομα.ο ψυχιατρος μου εδωσε το efexor με το οποιο σε εναμιση μηνα ειδα μεγαλη αλλαγη χωρις καμια παρενεργεια οπως ειχε το remeron.παιρνοντας το για δυο χρονια (μειωνοντας λιγο τη δοση) μπορω να πω πως η ζωη μου εχει αλλαξει 100% προς τοκαλυτερο και δεν συγκρινεται με το remeron.ειναι φοβερο φαρμακο και το συστηνω σε ολους.εδω και δυο χρονια δεν εχω κανενα καταραμενο καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο, ακροβατω μονο αναμεσα στη νορμοθυμια και σε υπομανιακα επεισοδια.ευχαριστω τη γυναικα μου για τη βοηθεια και την υπομονη της.efexor και παλι

----------


## Karol

Εγω εχω θεμα με το στομαχι μου , μαλλον ειναι απο αγχος γιατι εκανα και αιματος και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα απολυτως ολα φυσιολογικα, αλλα συνεχιζει αυτο καθε μερα ειδικα μετα το φαγητο και οταν αγχωνομαι χωρις σταματημο, ανακατοσουρα!!Εφτασα 39 κιλα και τωρα χανω και τα μαλλια μου. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο εχθες και υστερα απο πολυ κουβεντα μου ειπε πως εχω αγωδες καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη(δεν εχω διαθεση για εξω καθολου ειμαι 2 μηνες μεσα στο σπιτι , νιωθω χαλια με τον εαυτο μου που ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη,η γενικα πολυ stress πως εχω καποια αρρωστια) και μου εδωσε τα remeron...ειπε πως ειναι πολυ καλα για το στομαχι πρωτα απ ολα απλα ισως να μου προκαλεσουν υπνηλια και υποταση τις πρωτες μερες!! Ισχυει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω εχω θεμα με το στομαχι μου , μαλλον ειναι απο αγχος γιατι εκανα και αιματος και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα απολυτως ολα φυσιολογικα, αλλα συνεχιζει αυτο καθε μερα ειδικα μετα το φαγητο και οταν αγχωνομαι χωρις σταματημο, ανακατοσουρα!!Εφτασα 39 κιλα και τωρα χανω και τα μαλλια μου. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο εχθες και υστερα απο πολυ κουβεντα μου ειπε πως εχω αγωδες καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη(δεν εχω διαθεση για εξω καθολου ειμαι 2 μηνες μεσα στο σπιτι , νιωθω χαλια με τον εαυτο μου που ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη,η γενικα πολυ stress πως εχω καποια αρρωστια) και μου εδωσε τα remeron...ειπε πως ειναι πολυ καλα για το στομαχι πρωτα απ ολα απλα ισως να μου προκαλεσουν υπνηλια και υποταση τις πρωτες μερες!! Ισχυει?


Karol Omg ρε συ !! Εχεις φτασει 39 κιλα ?? Εχω φρικαρει μ αυτο ρε συ, κοιταξε για νευρικη ανορεξια σε παρακαλω, μην το αφηνεις ετσι.... αμα χασεις κ αλλα θα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο μετα να αναρρωσεις, ΜΗΝ χασεις αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση !! Κι εγω ετσι την πατησα κ εφτασα 35 κ νοσηλευτηκα.. Δεν θελει κ πολυ ... Φροντισε το αυτο το θεμα σε παρακαλω, κανε κατι προτου χειροτερεψει.... Στα λεω ολα αυτα επειδη εχω περασει ανορεξια κ ξερω πως ειναι....
το ρεμερον ανοιγει την ορεξη ισως γι αυτο στο εδωσαν... εμενα μου δινανε ζυπρεξα..

----------


## Karol

Ρε δεν εχω χασει τοσα κιλα ...Τα κανονικα μου κιλα ειναι 42.5...Πηγα εχθες στον ψυχιατρο και απο σημερα ξεκιναω το φαρμακο!! Ρε συ τρωω παρα πολυυ γαμωτο τρωω κανονικα εχω ορεξη απλα με ενοχλει τοσο το στομαχι μετα που δεν μπορω να παρω κιλα...εγω κατεληξα σε αυτο : http://www.stress.gr/disorder.php?id=17 . Αμα θες διαβασε το..δεν εξηγειται αλλιως , δεν ξερω τι αλλη εξεταση να κανω!! Καλα αν φτασω 35 θα παω να φουνταρω!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σορρυ κι ολας αλλα ποσο υψος εχεις για να λες οτι τα "κανονικα" σου κιλα ειναι 42.5?? Ελπιζω να εισαι 1.48-1.50 για να δικαιολογουνται τοσα λιγα κιλα... Προσεχε παντως, λες οτι εχεις αρχισει να χανεις τα μαλλια σου, αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο συμπτωμα της νευρογενους ανορεξιας.. περιοδο εχεις η σου κοπηκε ?? Προσεχε πολυ ρε συ κ πιστεψε με δεν εχει τεραστια αποκλιση το 39 απ το 35.....

----------


## magesticalazier

> ειμαι και εγω διπολικος.σε οτι αφορα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ξεκινησα με remeron(πριν εφτα χρονια).δεν με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα, πιο πολυ θα ελεγα <<κουκουλωνε>> το προβλημα μου.μου εφερνε μεγαλη υπνηλια στη δουλεια και ειχα βαλει πολλα κιλα.υστερα απο ενα χρονο το εκοψα γιατι με ειχε κουρασει υπερβολικα.πριν απο δυο χρονια η καταθλιψη μου ειχε φτασει στο αποκορυφομα.ο ψυχιατρος μου εδωσε το efexor με το οποιο σε εναμιση μηνα ειδα μεγαλη αλλαγη χωρις καμια παρενεργεια οπως ειχε το remeron.παιρνοντας το για δυο χρονια (μειωνοντας λιγο τη δοση) μπορω να πω πως η ζωη μου εχει αλλαξει 100% προς τοκαλυτερο και δεν συγκρινεται με το remeron.ειναι φοβερο φαρμακο και το συστηνω σε ολους.εδω και δυο χρονια δεν εχω κανενα καταραμενο καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο, ακροβατω μονο αναμεσα στη νορμοθυμια και σε υπομανιακα επεισοδια.ευχαριστω τη γυναικα μου για τη βοηθεια και την υπομονη της.efexor και παλι


Τα υπομηχανικά επεισόδια ξέρεις μπορεί να οφείλονται στο φάρμακο σου (κατα 99%) !

----------


## amelie74

> Εγω εχω θεμα με το στομαχι μου , μαλλον ειναι απο αγχος γιατι εκανα και αιματος και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα απολυτως ολα φυσιολογικα, αλλα συνεχιζει αυτο καθε μερα ειδικα μετα το φαγητο και οταν αγχωνομαι χωρις σταματημο, ανακατοσουρα!!Εφτασα 39 κιλα και τωρα χανω και τα μαλλια μου. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο εχθες και υστερα απο πολυ κουβεντα μου ειπε πως εχω αγωδες καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη(δεν εχω διαθεση για εξω καθολου ειμαι 2 μηνες μεσα στο σπιτι , νιωθω χαλια με τον εαυτο μου που ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη,η γενικα πολυ stress πως εχω καποια αρρωστια) και μου εδωσε τα remeron...ειπε πως ειναι πολυ καλα για το στομαχι πρωτα απ ολα απλα ισως να μου προκαλεσουν υπνηλια και υποταση τις πρωτες μερες!! Ισχυει?


καρολ η γμωμη μου ειναι οτι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο θα σε βοηθησει τοσο στο θεμα του αγχους οσο και στο θεμα της καταθλιψης.
(εξαλλου αυτα παρεουλα πανε)
επισης αφου θελεις να παρεις κιλα μαλλον θα βοηθηθεις και σε αυτο τον τομεα γιατι ανοιγει την ορεξη.
οτι προκαλει υπληνια ειναι γεγονος αλλα φανταζομαι οτι η ψυχιατρος σου θα σου χει πει να το παιρνεις βραδυ.
κουραγιο καλη μου.
ολα θα πανε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## rex

To remeron στην αρχή βοηθάει, μετά είναι καλό για ύπνο μόνο.
Βλέπεις όνειρα τρελλά.

----------

